# Congrats on the Dan Langhi signing



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

He's a player

I hope he gets some burn with the Suns


----------



## maraboustork42 (Oct 8, 2002)

ditto,
dan "the vapor" langhi is nearly 7 feet tall and he can score from anywhere. he was sec player of the year at vanderbilt, but he does not dunk or board much.
ms42


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Being able to dunk is over rated. Its still just two points either way you look at it.


----------



## maraboustork42 (Oct 8, 2002)

i agree that dunking is overrated,

in college at vanderbilt (sec poy) the vapor did everything else. he had trouble in the paint with physical players. even when he got the ball, he didn't always finish. i love langhi, but we would have won a few more games if he could have finished stronger. unfortunately it was all on dan, he didn't get much help from the rest of the team. if this guy were an european he may have been a 1st round pick  . 7 feet tall, extremely accurate shooter/passer. decent handles for his height.  

ok maybe not. but at least help me spread the nickname. dan "the vapor" langhi. thanks


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Ha, he sure sounds likea european player. Lets see how much he gets to play this year, playing behind marion and outlaw.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

*16 rebounds in 34 minutes doesn't sound too shabby*

!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

You know it's funny. He came in the league before the 7ft foward trend came into play, but now that it is all the rage, teams are giving him a look.

Makes you wonder if NBA teams actually give players a fair shake or if they just follow the current trends.


----------

